# Bone Braking stories :)



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Guys 

We Have all DOne it. i think it might be intresting to hear ur bone breaking adventures  


Well heres Mine.


mate comes over one afternoon. Hey mum im going to ride the moto "No Your NOT she says. "yes i am" SO sure enough i go out get on and oof i go
mate was on the back as i was flying at about 80klms. I hit up on two wheels(was on a quad) Stuck my leg out to slop me flipping BANG My knee hit a tree and swang back hit my mates leg and broke that aswell. SO my mates balling his eyes out.
Im just cursing. So ive hobbled over pick him up carried him 2 acres to the house. 
get to the house. Mum ive had an accident 
So sure enough my mate mum was head nurse for emergency so mum took my mate to the hospital. Im saying that im fine get him fixed up then worry bout me. after mum has left with my mate. headed for the hospital My uncle said LOOK AT UR KNEE
It was swollen to the size of my head. 
So bang im on my way to the hospital. 
Broke my tibia. Bruised the bone to the marrow. chipped fragments out of my knee cap. 

So 6 months in a cast and brace. 

then i got out of the brace. WOOT time to go party

that weekend i go to a mates. Crash a pushie doing a jump and bang broke my leg again. Not to help i kept riding the whole day with a broken leg till my parents came and picked me up Next day off to the hospital. bout 2 months later get the cast off 

yay Now i gotta be carefull

Physio said to ride my bike to build up my leg muscles. so jump on my bike ..

hit a log Over the handles bang. break my arm not 4 days after having my leg cast off. 
Once i got the arm cast off. 

I rebroke it in the same spot playing footy


----------



## dpeica (Feb 19, 2009)

How embarassing. Children are too fragile these days.


----------



## Scragly (Feb 19, 2009)

Hahahahaha!


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 19, 2009)

HAHAH thanks Guy Glad to know Im safe and sound nowa days.  SOME OF YOUR OWN STORIES?


----------



## Scragly (Feb 19, 2009)

Never broken a bone don't plan it it either.


----------



## Scragly (Feb 19, 2009)

I have only had muscle damage and the stories aren't that interesting


----------



## imalizard (Feb 19, 2009)

Nothing broken but i was on a swing once and was going really high and jumped off and landed into a wheelie bin spraining my arm.


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 19, 2009)

LOL i never planned to either. it just happens. haha Has everyone gone soft?


----------



## seumas12345 (Feb 19, 2009)

LMAO maybe that's telling you something?? haha


----------



## Trouble (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, mine is quite embarrasing 

We use to holiday up at Redcliff at Chrissy time. It was the 2nd afternoon up there, and we went for our afternoon walk/bike ride.
We were on our way back to the house, and I decided to race my brother on the bike... Well, we came up to a cannal, and I was in front.
I glanced back, and at the same time, a gust of wind blew threw at the same time (I know, it doesn't true, but it is lol)
At that time, my front wheel it the rail, and I went flying over the handles....

Any NORMAL person would put both hands out in front of them facing UPWARDS!! Nope, My right hand was facing downwards, and it snapped the wrist that way.... God it hurt.
My Bike ended up in the cannal, so my brother and another gentleman got that out for me. The people next to the cannal got down there, and comforted me, while mum and dad caught up (dad ran as soon as he saw that one of us were down).

About 15 mins later, I was in the back of an ambulance sucking on a green stick (god that's a wonder drug XD )

They ended up having to plaster my arm up just past my elbow. And the way they had to possition my wrist was quite embarrasing.... it looked like my hand was ready to be a coaster for a drink or a plant holder, lmao.

So, there went my summer... thank goodness it wasn't hot that summer.


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 19, 2009)

hahah  U poor thing. I wouldve laughed tho.  hahah Everytime i break sumthing i seem to look at the funny side of it thanks for your story


----------



## kandi (Feb 19, 2009)

no broken bones ÿet " touch wood "


----------



## caustichumor (Feb 19, 2009)

I have broken plenty of bones, luckily only a couple of them where mine.....


----------



## shane14 (Feb 19, 2009)

Scragly said:


> Never broken a bone don't plan it it either.



Haha i said that one day and broke my finger in sport the next day


----------



## snake_boy (Feb 19, 2009)

back ***** off bunk beds result in bad times


----------



## seumas12345 (Feb 19, 2009)

I dislocated my hip and snapped the socket playing basketball. My let bone was up next to my hip and my leg was about 15cm shorter. I got the ambos and got the green stick mmm tasty. They put me under local anasthetic and it took 5 people (3 holding me down and two pulling on my leg) to pull the leg back into the socket. 10weeks in bed, 6 on crutches and about 3 months with a limp. Then I needed surgery on it 4 years later.


----------



## snake_boy (Feb 19, 2009)

why cant i say f l i p s????


----------



## BlindSnake (Feb 19, 2009)

Vassallo2008 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> We Have all DOne it. i think it might be intresting to hear ur bone breaking adventures
> 
> ...


 

Sounds like you need to drink more milk..:lol:


I did a number on my leg and foot while jumping a horse.. Crushed it quite badly.
Landed the jump, but there was a tight turn you had to do as you landed..there happened to be a lil bit of hay on the ground where we landed and began the turn, horse slips, falls over and crushes me!!

My dad had left 5mins earlier, yelling PUT YR HELMET ON!! Which I hadnt done, and I was knocked out.
Didnt want to tell him I had fallen, so I sat for about 15-20 mins.. Then the shock wore off and I rang dad bawling my eyes out screaming to get me to hospital..He replied.. "Im watching the news.."


----------



## LauraM (Feb 19, 2009)

LOL "im watching the news" that reminds me of when mum took me to the hospital for my brolken collar bone 

sister walks into older sisters room
"mum took laura to the hosital"
Older sister "is she alive"
sister "yes" 
"THEN TELL ME IN THE ADS IM WATCHING GREYS ANATOMY"


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 19, 2009)

yeh maybe i should drink some more milk


----------



## slip_phreak (Feb 19, 2009)

I broke my clavical right up at the top of my shoulder and tore my muscles up pretty badly. I played break away in my mates rugby union team down the local park. Anyway got ankle tapped and fell awkwardly landing on my neck/shoulder then had 5 or 6 blokes pile on.
Still hurts to this day on occasion.


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 19, 2009)

Bump more replies less views


----------



## jack (Feb 19, 2009)

how about a broken radius from slipping on the bottom rung of a ladder.... 
or a broken nose due to tying a shoelace... 
or a couple of broken ribs and a fractured lumbar vertebra whilst fishing... 
and they're just the embarrassing breaks...


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 19, 2009)

haha  Suck to be you XD


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Feb 19, 2009)

no broken bones! but i've always wanted a cast so everyone can sign it and so i feel special! XD


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Feb 19, 2009)

Trouble said:


> About 15 mins later, I was in the back of an ambulance sucking on a green stick (god that's a wonder drug XD )



lol they are the BEST!!!! I fell of one of my horses once on cross-country and ended up in an ambulance with the "rainbow dragons stick" (I call it that because once my brother had on and he thought there were rainbow dragons on the roof waving at him and eating penguins ??:|)


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 19, 2009)

i_LoVe_AnImAlS said:


> no broken bones! but i've always wanted a cast so everyone can sign it and so i feel special! XD


 LOL not as fun as u think


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Feb 19, 2009)

I use to do alot of downhill mtb. Funily enough despite many horrific crashes I've managed to never officially break any bones. I've had my fair share of sprains, bruises and lumps of skin off... but no breaks. 

At around 14 I got tripped playing soccer. Everyone said it was just a sprain, but there's still an odd bone sticking out that isn't on my other wrist...


----------



## Riley (Feb 19, 2009)

alright heres mine:

almost broke my foot going off a jump on my old motor bike so went to the hopital and on th way there was a car crash. Broke my shoulder bone and massive cut along my face and had over 200 stitches and minor tempory brain damage( i know; not bone but still) and snapped my top 3 vertabrae and almost died or almost ended up as a quadraplegic on a ventilator for the rest of my life and only about 5 people in the world have come out of the last operation and lived. oh yeah, had 3 massive operations and wore a halo traction thingy and yeah..

so i think i win


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 19, 2009)

wow.


----------



## Cabotinage (Feb 19, 2009)

grazed my knee once, cried for hours.


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Feb 19, 2009)

Riley said:


> so i think i win



Yes, yes you do. Well played sir.


----------



## Sawowie (Feb 19, 2009)

ive never broken a bone, but my brother was riding his motorbike one day and hit a bump and practically did a front flip off it, but dont worry his head broke his fall... he ended up with a broken neck and back!


----------



## CountryTriton (Feb 19, 2009)

I was playing night skirmish and fell off a bridge about a 2m drop. Shattered my tibia was in shock and tried to stand snap now I had a compound fracture to my fibia. Laying on ground afraid of going into shock foot pointing in the wrong direction.

I managed to talk a young uni student into sitting with me just to keep me conscious. There was several people there that had really good first aid training like me yet they all ran off. This poor girl had to keep her eyes off my leg.

Ambo's arrive 25 mins later and out comes the nitris .

I had just brought a new pair of basketball boots that day that cost me $250. I was pleading with the ambo not to cut them off. Cut my jeans leg off too.

He warned me to take a couple of big hits on the nitris and bang he straightened it to put on a blowup cast. In the back of the bus I went.

Don't remember much of the ride except the ambo had appeared in an old 90's show called Fire and I kept asking for his autograph.

Get to the hospital and he congratulates me for drainning all the nitris.

Get to the hospital where they ask me what happened so I told them. They then let me sit there until the nitris wears off so I can go to x-ray. 

I swear most of those guys are thick because everytime I have had x-rays for fractures they take great pleasure in grabbing the limb and yank it into postion.

Wait until specialist doctor comes on duty in the morning before a decision is made to try and set it somehow. I shattered my tibia good.

Go in to surgery but they can't pin it due to all the bone fragments. So it was just set.

After 6 weeks the doctor decides it isn't setting properly, so he has to cut a fused section of fibia out and re-break the tibia.

Took another 6 weeks for that cast to finally come off.

I still don't fully trust my leg.

Oh and I use to be a bouncer and have had broken knuckles, wrists, ribs, and eye socket.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 19, 2009)

This basically ended my mountain bike racing days. I've grown used to it over the last 5 years but it still gives me a lot of drama in winter or when it's raining. Also can't kneel down as the metal tries to cut through the skin.


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow you meet some intresting people On here   Sadly looks like whats gonna happen to my knee.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Feb 19, 2009)

Mine isnt the most interesting situation. But I am going to tell you guys anyway

This was on the sunday of Queens birthday long weekend, 2008.

There was 40 or so of us riding at a property in Grevillea, NSW. The guy that owns the property has a Motocross track. It was all for fun, racing mates, who can jump the highest ect ect.
There was one table top which was hectic. You cannot see a thing over it untill you are in the air.. We didnt have any marshalls or whatever to wave us down if there was a crash anywhere on the track.

I was riding my Crf230, while my cousin was riding my old 150. A few corners before the accident occured, I had past her. She then past me as I did a jump, she went the short cut round it. I thought it would be better if I let her go through as I landed so she doesnt come off.
Then the big Table top was up. She sped up trying to get away from me. But as the track was still wet from the not before, it wasn't exactly jumping conditions, especially for that jump. As she hit the jump, all I could see was the back wheel spining and her doing fish tails, she landed pretty darn hard, smashed into the ground. I land with the brakes on, and dropped the bike in a real hurry.

I got up on the table to to wave the riders down so she wouldnt get hit. Two riders came over at the same time, and as they landed, they clipped bikes. One went one way, and the other came straight to me. He hit just above my knee and I was sent flying about 5ft and rolled down the jump, which was about 7ft. I was knocked out for around two minutes.
I woke up, people standing around me.. The bloke who hit me was standing right next to me. He told me to get up, I told him that I wasnt getting up because my knee was broken, thats what I thought at the time. Then we started argueing wheather or no I should get up.
The only reason he didn't think I was serious, was because I wasnt crying (Apperently).
He then took my helmet off, and called for adults to come down. Luckly there was two ladies with Nurse training or whatever.

They called the Ambo's, they arrived within 30mins, felt like 2 hours! All I wanted to do was go to sleep! But they wouldn't let me go to sleep for obvious reasons.
The ambos cut my new fox jersey, new fox pants, new fox boots. That was one of the bad things.. I then go the drip and all the works.

As it was to remote of an area for me to be driven out, the Careflight chopper was called in. When they arrived, they gave me a Green stick straight up. BEST THING EVER!!!!!!
The next thing was them pulling my leg back into place.. that was really painful!

It was really confuseing.. They had gotten the stretcher under me, then I was lifted up, and put back onto flat surface. I could see the sky and all, people arouund me. But I thought I was in the Chopper, yet I kept on thinking I was in heaven.. That Green stick is good!
Started saying the stupidest things, asked if people were still there.. I even asked if my dad could bring the snakes over to me

I was then finally put on the chopper, my mum or dad couldnt get on the Chopper as there wasnt enough room. Finally got to Lismore base hospital, took my parents 2 hours to get there. So I was pretty much by myself for an hour and 45 mins. By the time my parents got there, I was asleep.
I was then woken up when they were putting a needle in my arm again. The doctors started washing my arms and face, hair.. Then my parents and the doctors were pulling peices of grass out from under me all over the place.
One of the nurses said to one of the Careflight dudes, "Ahh, thanks Rolly, you brang me Roses". I found this reaaaaallly funny as I was still drugged up on the green stick.

I was put into a room where they started puting a brace on, which didnt hurt. But my dad got really pissed off when they tried to tie my leg up so it was hanging. My dad then got his duck tape out of his pocket and started tapeing the dodgy tie up job like crazy!
It was soooo hard to get to sleep as everytime I was just about asleep, my muscles would spasm and would wake me up. Jeeze that hurt!

They said that I would be in traction for 6 weeks, at Lismore Base hospital, then we told them that we live in Brisbane, and then they rang Brisbane Mater and I was transported in a Ambo car from Lismore to Tweed, then I was put on a QLD Ambo, then taken to the Mater.
It was good, as the NSW ambos gave me a green stick. I think they started to regret that after I started going on about how Qld was going to beat NSW in the SOO. And Qld did, 30-0

When I got into Brisbane Mater, I was put into a waiting room type thing. I finally go to sleep, and they had woken me up when they were pulling my leg back to place and putting it in a brace as Lismore didnt do a good job. When I woke up, my dad gave me happy gas straight away. No where near as good as the green stick

They got me into my own room. That night, at around 11, I was suppost to go into surgery. But it was called off. I was then suppost to be put into surgery the next day, which was the tuesday. But that was called off, I was then suppost to go in that after noon. But it was called off. Then I was suppost to go in 11 pm that night, but that was called off. I was crapping myself as I didnt want to wake up half way through surgery, as it was my first time in surgery. 
I was then told that I would go into surgery on Wedensday morning. But that was called off.

Finally, 2pm the Wedensday arvo I was taken to the theatre. Put to sleep.... Ect ect. They did what they had to do, no problems. I woke up at 6pm, and was so pissy because I was woken up! It was a good sleep.
My mum was worrying as it took so long..

Me and my parents were argueing wheather or not I could stay up the whole way through the SOO. That 4 hour sleep helped me out, my mum fell asleep by the 30th minute, I was still awake till 12.

After that, it was good, no more muscle spasms as I hate a nice new Plate and 8 screws in my leg

The worst thing now, was getting upright after laying in bed for 5 days. Doesnt sound like much, but it hurts a lot!
With the brace on, that was 2 and a half kilos, and being upright on crutches, all the blood rushing to my leg again and the broken bone. It felt like I had a million kilos on my leg.. 
I absolutely kills!!

I finally go used to it and I was allowed back on on the Sunday afterwards. Exactly a week after I broke it. Getting back was great, seeing the dog again, eating really food and seeing my fish and Snakes again.. It was wonderful.

I got 2 and a half months of school, but I did get work sent to me and a mate came and helped me out with work, he is a Teacher.

I was on crutches for 5 months, a brace on for 4.

I am now running, decent agility for this early of my recovery, I can kick a footy well, do all my sports, except for motocross just yet.
It'll be September/November before i can get back on the bike But when I think about it, there is definately people worse off then me

I go back into surgery on the 27th of May to get the Plate out, yet that my change.

Many of you may have seen my story in the QT and people from the Lismore area may have seen my story in one of there papers, get remember which one.

Thanks guys


----------



## Tetras (Feb 19, 2009)

Ahhh 1st break was my right arm near my shoulder, stacked the moty into a tree (facepalm).
2nd break was jumping from a tree onto a trampoline and off i go, hit the ground and broke my left wrist in 2 places.
3rd time was the same place as the 2nd but i got tackled by a giant and landed wrong 
4th was the left wrist again but in 2 different places, managed to do that rollerblading back in the day. 
so the end result is that ive got no feeling in the tips of my left hand fingers, pretty silly result.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Feb 19, 2009)

I used to play all kinds of sports - cricket, soccer, rugby, netball, softball, baseball, Track and Field, Ball games, Discus, shotput, tennis.... 

We came up with a rule of thumb: it's not a sport unless it hits me in the face. 

I've broken my nose around 9 confirmed times, and another 3 we're not to sure about. I think I spent most of my childhood with a black and blue face  And because of the size of my feet, I break toes all the time to the point where I've stopped noticing it now -- freaks my friends out.


----------



## lizardking92 (Feb 19, 2009)

well this is really imbarasing but when i was 3 i was seeing wat my brothers were doing around the side of my house so i stood up on the toilet seat and lent over to the window sill and at the time i was freeborling it aswell it was a hot day but any way the tp roll holder was hooked at the end so one thing led to another and i slipped and the point hooked bit on the toilet roll holder went strait in to my family jewls but thankfuly there still all in order now that beats all ya stories


----------



## lizardking92 (Feb 19, 2009)

and i have broke my pinkie in a fite and my middle fingur in game


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 19, 2009)

haha Good stories guys anymore?


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 19, 2009)

Vassallo2008 said:


> LOL i never planned to either. it just happens. haha Has everyone gone soft?


 obviously your the one with soft bones


----------



## megrim (Feb 19, 2009)

Crystal..Discus said:


> We came up with a rule of thumb: it's not a sport unless it hits me in the face.



:lol: That line made my day :lol:

Thankfully I've never broken a bone. Trod on a wine glass once, had glandular fever without realising it, caught chicken pox 3 times as a child and had my appendix burst.

One thing I'm noticing as I'm starting to get a bit older is my complete lack of muscle strength. Now I don't mean like "I can't bench press as much as the other guys at the gym", I mean more like "carrying grocery bags from the car to the house leaves my arms weak and leaden for a few hours". I guess this is what happens when you abstain from any and all excersize for 25 years or so.
My most recent personal best is from late last year, when I threw my neck out horribly and was in agony for a week whilst _tying back my hair_. 

I know, I'm totally hardcore.

_Edited for spelling, grammar and general chronic stupidity._


----------



## cris (Feb 19, 2009)

I broke my hand/wrist once, stupid idea dont try it.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Feb 19, 2009)

My sister slammed my finger in the car door when I was 10..broke the top of my ring finger on the right hand....she never said sorry either...


----------



## macj81 (Feb 20, 2009)

Still busted at the moment. I have had plenty of other brakes but none as annoying as this, It happened 2 days before 4 weeks holidays in which my best mate was coming back to Oz from the UK.
I have been building an enclosure 900x650x650, unable to work on at present, I had a 3day ride planned whilst on Holiday and to have the bucks night that I missed/passed up till my best mate got back from UK all arranged details not given due to xxxx rating
This is a work injury, typical got my life threatened before even putting my bag down, perhaps I should explain I am Psychiatric Regestered Nurse and work in a 16 bed intensive care unit.
Our unit take the referrals that they are unable to manage anywhere else in the state.
Where was I, yes typical day, threatened, so we have handover which is where we are told how the patients are going and who is in need of what or if they are new how they came to us, we all dispursed to our stations and I was in charge of the shift.
There was a banging on the office door went to investigate agitated Patient banging, counselled about this and he settled down opened the and asked how I could help before the help came out had to shift right as first punch whistled past left ear pt arm was then used to turn patient.
As my next move was to place Pt (patient) in chair chair occupied at time turned pt went to put to floor Pt pushed, ankle rolled and snaped fibular at distal end near ankle to make matters worse I dislocated the ankle as well and tore all the ligaments from the bone, the Pt who was extremly psychotic and weighing in at 120 kg (my weight is 85kg) was now pressing the advantage with a couple shots to the jaw this resulted in three cracked teeth which by the way weren't noticed until I ate 2days later, in comes sleeper hold and the other staff, pt restrained and put on neuro obs, apparently hit his head.
While I sitting on the floor with all the other pts watching the show, ambos arrive given green stick and I now am smashed and laughing at them placing what looks like those wax paper cartons that fruit come in, as a splint on my leg.
The upshot plate with 4 screws, 6weeks non weight bear 8 weeks cast 2-3 months physio. and No bucks night as my mate has now returned to UK


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 20, 2009)

I ride bmx bikes and have done some really dangerous things and had some really huge crashes but had never broken a bone, I then went and tripped over my new puppy and broke my collarbone :?


----------



## Carpetcleaner (Feb 20, 2009)

Was sitting in the bus shelter going home from a maths exam when I was 15 and an army truck ran out of control into the bus shelter, pinning me underneath. Broke both my legs. Open compound fracture of the right tib and fib. Nearly had to have the leg amputated. That sucked.


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 20, 2009)

I was 3YO.
My parents were at a car yard buying a new car.

I got board and went over to the 2nd story window and leant on it trying to look down.
2 problems with this......... 1. No glass infront of flyscreen 2. The flyscreen was rotten

I leant on flyscreen and my mum turned around to see me disapear head first through the 2nd story window.
Luckily the way i fell, i landed with my wrist under my face, so i walked away with a broken wrist, a concussion, and $5,000 + interest when i turned 18 as compensation


----------



## mark83 (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice stoery macj81. Rather you then me. All ive had are a couple of broken fingers.


----------



## elapid66 (Feb 20, 2009)

Carpetcleaner said:


> Was sitting in the bus shelter going home from a maths exam when I was 15 and an army truck ran out of control into the bus shelter, pinning me underneath. Broke both my legs. Open compound fracture of the right tib and fib. Nearly had to have the leg amputated. That sucked.


:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## pete12 (Feb 20, 2009)

when i was like three i was at my neighbors house they had one of those green jungle gym things. so i slid down the slide with my feet tucked under my body and at the end of the slide there was a lip and my bone snapped when it hit it. 

i hopped home screaming and my mum was like it's alright its just a sprain then a week later it was still hurting like fo shiz. 

so she took me to the doctors i got an X-ray then the doc said theres nothing wrong.

three weeks later the doc calls up and said ummm i had a look at petes X-rays again and it turns out he dose have a break but it's to late to do anything about it.

so for like six weeks i couldn't walk properly and no body would believe me that my foot was hurting.


----------



## deebo (Feb 20, 2009)

worst one ive done was on my bmx....went over some 7 foot doubles landed a bit dodgy and ran off the track straight onto a massive tree face first. I had a helmet on but still managed to fracture my skull and also fracture my sinuses, because of this I had the liquid from around my brain very slowly seeping into my sinuses and into my nose/throat etc. The side of my face swelled up pretty bad and i also grazed the lower side of one half my face so that just turned into a big scab which wasn't very attractive. Worst thing was my parents were overseas on holiday so my sister had to ring them up and tell what had happened and wake me up every half hour to make sure i was still conscious.

im glad i dont ride bmx anymore....haha!


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 20, 2009)

I have Xrays well got a MRI done...was on a call out ,climbed up into a roof for a snake..guy was supposed to be holding the ladder as i got down ...he started to but he got distracted and left telling me to hang on, as he went he moved the ladder (which he didnt realise),as i stepped down, it wasnt straight and it fell down with me hanging out of the man hole to which i slipped cause i still had the snake in my bag and wallahhh fell hard to the ground ...the snake was ok but i had fractured my lower disc ....that guy thought the snake was scary untill I showed him what venom was...:evil::evil:


----------



## AnthonyJ (Feb 20, 2009)

got a skateboard smashed into my face and fractured my nose.

hit me across the bridge of my nose, right where the cartilidge attaches to bone.

had to get 3 stitches, tore away cartilidge and now my nose is slightly crooked.

did that 3 days before i had to get my passport photo taken, had 2 massive black eyes and a gaping hole in my face.


Also my brother kicked me in the face and knocked me unconcious, had to have a catscan to make sure my brain was ok.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2009)

How about sprinting during a football game and coming to a complete stop against a big ol' brown guys elbow.







But i got to look like a viking for a while, so not all bad.


----------



## Isabel (Feb 20, 2009)

hahaha these are gold.
mine arent so great

when i was in yr 3, we had this massive girls vs guys war and i was lying on the grund pretending to be dead and one of the boys stepped on my and broke my collarbone
he cried more than i did

how ever many weeks later, the day i got my sling off, we played tip on the silver seats at school and i tripped over one and smashed into the next one.... rebroke it.




then LAST YEAR i twisted my ankle in a dtich when playing ULTIMATE FRISBEE [greatest game in the world btw] and it kept hurting for ages, i jsut attributed it to my weird feet, there is so muc wrong wih them
then hat winter i was playing soccer and a girl kicked my foot riht on the second ankle bone- which protudes heaps on my foot,
and i started screaming, so i went to hospital and got to ride a wheelchair---so much fun
they xrayed and couldnt really tell, but there was somethin weird about my feet, so i had an MRI and it turned out i had an EXTRA BONE in my foot, and i had cracked the cartiledge between that bone and the rest of my foot =D
i had a cast for 4 weeks-- and i began a vendetta against it. ive never hated anything so much in my lie.
it kept getting wet and it smelt and i burnt it wiht my hair dryer and stuck stikers and wrote on it and tried to rip it apart bit by bit, threw out that stupid sandle thing they give you.... ut i still coudnt get it off
so depressing
anyway it happened the day before this drama competition that me and 2 friends were gna go in -- we came 4th in the state the previous yer- and i had to sit and watch while 2 replacements make idiots of themselves and made us come last.--that WAS tragic


anywho..just my stories. enjoy


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 20, 2009)

haha anymore ?


----------



## dodgie (Feb 20, 2009)

I broke my back in a car accident.17 years later and it still gives me grief.


----------



## noidea (Feb 21, 2009)

My dreaded bone breaks began at the tender age of 10. I had spent a friday night and saturday morning at a friends, and was able to attend a dance class with her.
Got home that afternoon in time for my dad's birthday party, was showing mums mates what I had learnt and tried to do a pirroet in sneakers on concrete, shoes stopped my foot going anywhere and made me fall straight down on my ankle with force.
Dad knowing I was a bit of a sook told me I was ok and proceeded to yank off my shoe. After an hour in a warm bath and several ice packs mum took me to hospital, at this stage there was no swelling and on arrival at the hospital we were told all they could give me was a pethadine needle and send me home as they only called in radiologists in life and death situations on week ends. After a sunday filled with agony mum took me back to the hospital and demanded they do something.
Finally a radiologist was called in and they found I had completely smashed the growth plate in my foot and other ankle bones. A trip to surgery and 12 weeks in plaster up to my thigh (I have no idea why they had to have it so high) followed by 6 weeks in a knee high cast I was finally ablt to get back to normal. 

Then not 6 months later I broke my arm playing red rover at school.

Followed by a broken nose from a pain in the butt kid my mum was babysitting.

Then I had a couple of good years no break bump cuts nothing, But it all caught up with me one day whilst out horse riding I was about 16 and we were coming along a track between a cane field and a steep (not 90 degrees, but close enough) hill. The horse spooked at wind in the cane and decided to go up the hill that was fine but the bugger slipped and rolled down with me under her no injuries to her but I got socked with a broken leg, arm, collarbone and ribs heaps of cuts and scratches and the bugger ruined me saddle. 
Luckily my uncle was with us and helped me back on to get me home we were about 20 mins from the house. Once home because back then you had to pay for the ambos if you weren't subscribed, and we were half n hour out of town I was put in the car and driven to the hospital.

Then at 17 being competitive and showing off in front of a guy I liked I slipped on a hockey ball during a game and broke my ankle again and of all people he carried me up to the office. 

Since then the worst break I have had was when my sons blue tongue smashed my thumb with his head and snapped the bone. 
All I can say is I'll no doubt be taking arthritis pills in the future.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 21, 2009)

i have broken my left arm once ,right arm twice, numerous fingers broken.bones in feet broken,shoulder broken,ribs cracked,sternum broken,nose broken,left leg broken,coller bone broken

i have a steel plate with 10 screws in right wrist

a 6 inch steel plate in left leg with 8 screws

oh also ruptered my liver,and been impaled through the left thigh

and had 3rd degree gravel rash


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 21, 2009)

and ill give you one guess what pastime i did all those injuries in


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 21, 2009)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> and ill give you one guess what pastime i did all those injuries in


 playing chess?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 21, 2009)

no


----------



## NotoriouS (Feb 21, 2009)

Haha interesting stories you guys have. I don't have anything interesting, but here's the damage:
I fractured my left wrist when I was in Year 1 - Jumped off the swing and landed on the back of a 6th grader.. he was fine, I landed awkwardly on the ground - was trying to protect my face and hence snapped my wrist.
Fractured my left elbow during karate in Year 6.
Broken nose during kickboxing in Uni days.
3 Dislocations of my left shoulder (gym, cricket, football).
I stick to my Xbox 360 these days - no damage done so far


----------



## snake_lover (Feb 21, 2009)

Ive done numerous idiotic things that should of ended up with broken bones but neva hav so i consider myself lucky


----------



## Danielle-S (Feb 21, 2009)

On the day it was done


2 weeks later



6weeks later

Heres my boy Sydneys arm. Nothing like having a second elbow:lol::lol:

I was staying in the hospital with his 4 year old sister after she had 10 seiuzures in 2 days...but thats another story. Husband rings me and says "guess where I am?'"Go on, guess! "Im in emergancy with Syd, he fell off the trampoline" His brother apparently did something stupid, and he was laughing so hard that he lost his balance and fell off.So, had surgery to straighten it, stayed in the same room as his sister and me.

Oh yeah....I got hit by a car when I was crossing the road at age 17. Got struck with the bumper bar on the lower legs, went up on the bonnet, and hit my shoulder against the windscreen. Broke the neck of the humerus, and had two surgeries to plate it back together.Got a 10 cm scar, thats all. Was half a life time ago. Boys and girls, thats why you should always look both ways before crossing the road, and beware of d***heads cutting into parking lanes to avoid a red light. Oh and it would have helped if this d***head crossed at the lights


----------



## cockney red (Feb 21, 2009)

1. As a 5yr old, chasing me mate across the road, got hit by a motorbike sidecar. Fractured Pelvis, compound fracture of thigh bone.
2. As a 10 year old, fell out of a tree, fractued eye socket, and broken nose.
3. As a 14 year old, had a door slammed in my face during a fight at school. Broken nose.
4. Jumped off scaffold, onto a brick hidden in foliage. broken ankle.
5. Punched a cupboard, during dummy spit, broke me wrist.
6. Fell over, herping at night, fractured kneecap.
7. Several fingers and toes broken during me scaffolding days. 

What do you mean, clumsy bugger.......:lol:


----------



## ShAdY12 (Feb 22, 2009)

doing jumps on my moto bike at a mates joint. Cased the first one and figured i could
do better so second hit i went too far and landed on flatland thrown straight over bars
after smashing my teeth out on them. 


broke 5 ribs (3 of them within an inch of my spine) 
Shattered my A/C joint in my shoulder
****load of ligament damage in same shoulder
and now i only have 12 teeth left at 23 years old


----------



## SnapKitten (Feb 22, 2009)

I got a tale about my little bro. He's 18 and started a new job at a sandblasting gigg. On his 3rd day his boss was 6m up a ladder, reached out and fell head first for the concrete. My little (who's actually not so little) bro ran over to catch him. From the impact of the the 80kg man droping on him, he broke his ancle. My bro has now got a plate and screws in hin ancle. The boss broke a few ribs and a wrist. but i guess broken bones heal, when death....well......doesn't!


----------



## REDbiv (Mar 1, 2009)

I've fallen off rooves, car crashes, the works and jerks, never broken a bone

My sister (about 4-5 at the time) was with me and a few mates. climbs onto some brick/concrete thing about 1m high dares anyone to fight her off. I jump up, i small push, she's off, lands on her arm, breaks it. I got in a spot of bother over that one :lol:

One of my mates, broke his wrist, 2yrs later still hurts, gets checked out. Still broken. Done probably 3-4 tae kwon do tournaments during that time too. Took surgury to fix that one (no, he's not too bright)


----------

